# Another Great one with my Daughter



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well got her up at 0430 this morning. She is a hard one to wake

but I asked you want to hunt with daddy and shook her head yes,

sat up, and then punched me  and then gave me a huge smile

and got out of bed. Got to the field with minimum time to spare but

had time to snap some pictures. Here she is helping rake some pea

vines for the blinds:










That lasted for a minute or two and then the true 4 year old came out.










The ducks would not leave us alone:










Marcellina duck cause here comes a bunch of ducks:










waiting in her blind with her hot coco cup:









First bird down and she kept asking if she could get out of the

blind to look at the gooses eyes. She is extremely curious:










Bella bringing the last one of the day in. It was the last of a tripple and it

was a runner. Bella earned a treat for this one:










Helping drag decoys to the trailer:










Us with the birds:









The cherry on the sunday. Was driving home and doing some scouting

and this sucker ran into a field. He ain't running anymore. It was right

by a big marsh complex so I wonder how many eggs I saved. I can still

taste that skunk in my mouth. YUCCCCCCCCCK










All I have to say is I am truely blessed. I have a ton of drive when it

comes to waterfowl and I swear Marcellina is following right in my foot

steps. You can keep all the money in the world. I will take days like this

first everytime.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Holy huge pictures. Sorry!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Leo,
You ought to patent that pink camo! A great hunt with your daughter. Whats with the GHG hats? Didn't we give you enough Delta hats?
Jim


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Great post chop!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Haha Those are Foiles hats not GHG. I did not get any of the Delta hats because I had one on already.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

That's what family is all about! Your acquintance's will come and go, but this memory will live forever with Marcellina.

That's the only way I like to see skunks!

Great job!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

malspeck said:


> That's the only way I like to see skunks!
> 
> !


You better not look in the bed of your truck cause that is where I put it! :strapped:


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Great Job Chopper!!! Nice pictures too! How did that ShowTime do on those geese, or did you call in that skunk with it :lol: . It is a good thing your daughter gets her looks from her mother :beer: otherwise you might be buying a new camera too. Just kidding :wink: . Anyways nice to see you keeping the OLD FAMILY TRADITION going. Just think, one day it will be you with your blind, four youth blinds, and everyone having a ShowTime call doing the smack down on those big boys. Now there is a picture I want to see.

Talk to you soon.

Ima870man


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow Leo awesome pics man... THAT is what it is all about...

Man you are a lucky father.

Ryan

.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Great pics, Chop! Made me smile.....


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice post Porkchop and great to see you are always doing your part in keeping the future sportmans and sportgals interested. :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I can't tell whose smile was bigger!!Nice pictures!!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Awesome.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go Leo!!
If those pics don't make a guy smile.. nothing will.. !!:beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great pics.......The smile on both of your faces is PRICELESS!

That is what hunting is all about

Chuck


----------



## otter (Sep 5, 2006)

Really nice post PC.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

great pics,congrats. Your'e lucky you were using Bigfoots, cause GHGs would have never lasted with her dragging them. oke: :stirpot: 

Alex


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

That is Awsome, i have an 8 yr old 
what do you guys think is a good age 
for her to start shooting because she
keeps asking.?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Nah... she didn't have a good time. :lol: Does she want to go back? I hope so!!!


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hoosier dhr said:


> That is Awsome, i have an 8 yr old
> what do you guys think is a good age
> for her to start shooting because she
> keeps asking.?


i started shooting ducks and geese when i was 8 with my grandpa...

nice pics! HUGE smiles to lol


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

love the pics and love the car set -up!(decals)


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

PC, I love reading your posts like this, its why I visit this site five times a day, thanks


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Having 4 kids, I love to see pics of other parents who take their young ones hunting. The smile on your daughter's face is worth a million bucks.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Hoosier,
my son started shooting when he was 5. He would only shoot under ideal conditions. He shot 7 ducks that fall season with a single shot 20ga. He added 2 snows the next spring. Now(he's 10),with his youth 870 20ga.,he can fire 3 shots just as fast as the adults and usually is a better shot than some of the guys we hunt with. :eyeroll: :rollin:

Alex


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks goosegrinder,

P C, didnt mean to steal your thread!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No problem. GG added some good info there! However I think I will start Marcellina with the old Mag 10! :wink:


----------

